# customisation bureau



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
Ce soir j'ai parcouru un peu internet à la recherche de nouveauté pour mon mac.
Mes recherches se sont arrêtés sur cette exemple:

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/015/a/2/MariS_X_by_JkhelXD.png

Par moi même, j'ai trouvé les icones, et le fonds d'écran 
le travail est presque fini cependant il me manque 2 choses.
L'une est le thème du dock et l'autre l'affichage de l'heure et la date.
Si vous pouviez m'aider dans mes recherches, me guider, me conseiller ou si vous savez m'aider ce serait fantastique 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2010)

slt, 

pour le dock, je ne sais pas (vu que le mien est transparent) mais concernant la météo et la date il s'agit de Geektool et tu trouveras ton bonheur sur http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

ah merci beaucoup c'est déjà un bon pas 
Je ne suis pas bon du tout dans ce genre de chose, penses tu que quelqu'un pourrait me générer un script ?


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2010)

kermoi a dit:


> ah merci beaucoup c'est déjà un bon pas
> Je ne suis pas bon du tout dans ce genre de chose, penses tu que quelqu'un pourrait me générer un script ?



le but est d'essayer de le faire soit même (ne serait-ce pour sa propre satisfaction), tu trouveras toutes les infos pour réussir ce script sans problème majeur, même si tes capacités sont "limitées" en la matière... 

pour devenir un jedi long est le chemin, mais en toi la force est, jeune padawan...  croire en toi il le faut !


----------



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

oui oui c'est en route


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Pour le Dock tu peux toujours demander à l'auteur du screenshot .


----------

